# Revision 2020 Demoparty als Online Stream



## TempestX1 (8. April 2020)

Aufgrund der Corona Pandemie findet die, während der Osterzeit veranstaltete (10. bis 13. April), Revision Demoparty dieses Jahr nicht im E-Werk in Saarbrücken statt, sondern wird nur über Twitch übertragen.
Bei Demopartys zeigen verschiedene Codergruppen (bekannte sind z.B. Fairlight, Farbrausch, Cocoon, ... uvm.), verschiedene Demos, Artworks, usw. die sie mit ihren eigenen Tools programmiert bzw. erstellt haben.

Hierbei gibt es verschiedene Regeln, wie z.B. maximale Dateigröße von 4, 8 oder 64 kbyte, Demo ohne Begrenzung, Oldschool Demos wie Amiga oder C64, Tracker bzw. ausführbare Musik, usw. Zusätzlich zu den Competitions werden verschiedene Seminare angeboten, die als Thema die Demoszene und Programmierung von Demos haben. 
Neben den Competitions werden zudem diverse Live-Konzerte aus den Wohnzimmern der Demoscene-Künstler übertragen.

Das Programm, wann welches Event stattfindet, findet sich im Timetable : Timetable | Revision 2020 - 10th to 13th of April - On a sofa near you
Der Twitch-Stream, auf dem die Übertragung stattfindet (Die Demopartys aus den Vorjahren sind hier auch verfügbar) : Twitch
Offizielle Webseite der Revision : Start | Revision 2020 - 10th to 13th of April - On a sofa near you

Invitation zur Revision 2020




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IogPRz0XEIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (10. April 2020)

Es läuft schon: Welcome Home! Revision Online 2020 #Demoscene #Revision2020 @ Twitch


----------

